# cacher une partition sur un disque dur externe ?



## frutkin (2 Février 2010)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acheter un DD externe que j'utiliserai avec mon mac (formaté en HFS), mais il est possible que je le prête à des utilisateurs PC. Je souhaiterai faire une toute petite partition en FAT32 qui contiendrait un utilitaire comme MacDrive. L'utiisateur PC verrait cette partition, installerait Macdrive et pourrait alors utiliser mon DD.
Que pensez-vous de cette solution ?
De plus, est-il possible de cacher, ou d'empêcher le montage de la partition contenant macdrive sur mon mac, afin de ne pas être embêté par une partition "inutile" sous mac qui se monterai à chaque fois que j'utilise mon DD ?
Et enfin, la question bonus : est-ce utile de partitionner mon DD en HFS au cas où il y aurait un problème, pour ne pas perdre toutes les données ?
Merci d'avance à tous !
F.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2010)

Pour le problème "PC", le plus simple serait de formater une partition en FAT32 ou en NTFS pour les échanges PC, et l'autre en HFS, qui sera invisible depuis le PC (et comme ça, pas besoin de MacDrive).

Pour ne pas monter la partition sur le Mac, il existe une solution, mais je pense qu'elle empêcherait de la monter sur n'importe quel ordi. Par contre un AppleScript ou un process automator lancé automatiquement au démarrage du Mac pourrait la démonter si tu ne veux pas la voir.

Enfin, partitionner un disque augmente légèrement les chances de ne pas tout perdre en cas de problème, mais multiplie les chances de perdre une partie des données (x fois plus de volumes = x fois plus de chances qu'un volume ait un problème, et en outre, si le problème affecte la table des partitions, tu peux quand même tout perdre).

Personnellement, depuis que j'ai multiplié le nombre de disques sur mon Mac (4 en interne), non seulement je ne partitionne plus, mais en plus j'en ai mis deux en "RAID" pour qu'ils n'apparaissent que comme un seul d'une capacité de la somme de celles des deux disques.


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Février 2010)

Bonjour





frutkin a dit:


> Que pensez-vous de cette solution ?


Techniquement parlant, pourquoi pas... Du point de vue de la licence de MacDrive, c'est en revanche peut-être plus problématique. 



frutkin a dit:


> De plus, est-il possible de cacher, ou d'empêcher le montage de la partition contenant macdrive sur mon mac, afin de ne pas être embêté par une partition "inutile" sous mac qui se monterai à chaque fois que j'utilise mon DD ?


Oui, il est possible d'empêcher une partition spécifiée de monter automatiquement sur un Mac donné.

Il suffit d'ajouter une ligne dans le fichier /etc/fstab , du type :

```
LABEL=[I][COLOR="Purple"]NomDeLaPartitionFAT[/COLOR][/I] none msdos rw,noauto
```

Des droits d'administration sont requis pour faire cette manipulation.



frutkin a dit:


> Et enfin, la question bonus : est-ce utile de partitionner mon DD en HFS au cas où il y aurait un problème, pour ne pas perdre toutes les données ?


Utilisé sur un Mac, le formatage HFS+ est la solution qui offre la plus grande sécurité (indépendamment de la solution de sécurisation supplémentaire RAID évoquée par Pascal 77). En revanche, autoriser l'accès à des PC sous Windows représente un danger certain.


----------



## frutkin (3 Février 2010)

Merci à vous !
Je vais essayer de bricoler un script pour voir, puis je testerai cette ligne de commande.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> (indépendamment de la solution de sécurisation supplémentaire RAID évoquée par Pascal 77)



Euh &#8230; Non, ça n'est pas ce RAID là (où le contenu de chaque disque est identique à celui de l'autre), c'est le RAID (1 je crois) ou on obtient un seul gros volume à partir de plusieurs disques plus petits. Je le faisais auparavant en mode entrelacé (avec deux 74,5 Go, j'avais "un" 149 Go), mais là, je ne peux plus, mes deux disques ayant des capacités différentes, je dois utiliser le mode "concaténé", qui me donne un volume unique de 362,2 Go à partir d'un disque de 189,8 Go, et d'un autre de 172,4 Go.

À noter que sur les vieux PowerMac, qui ne géraient pas les disques de plus de 128 Go, c'était un des moyens de dépasser cette limitation, avec 4* disques de 120 Go (111 Go réels), on pouvait obtenir un seul volume de 444 Go !

(*) Ce qui suppose de disposer d'une carte PCI ATA qui ne gère pas non plus les disques de plus de 128 Go, car le port ATA intégré de ces Mac n'acceptait que deux disques, mais sans ça on pouvait obtenir 333 Go en casant un troisième disque dans l'emplacement destiné au lecteur ZIP (et en n'oubliant pas de passer le graveur en "Slave", je l'avais fait sur mon vieux G4 "Audionumérique").


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Février 2010)

Au temps pour moi. Donc :
« (indépendamment de la solution de sécurisation supplémentaire RAID que Pascal 77 _n'a pas_ évoquée) »...


----------



## frutkin (3 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> un process automator lancé automatiquement au démarrage du Mac pourrait la démonter si tu ne veux pas la voir.



J'ai réussi à faire une application automator qui démonte la partition que je ne veux pas voir quand je la lance.
Par contre, je voudrais que cette appli automator se lance toute seule dès que je connecte mon disque dur, et pas au démarrage de l'ordi. Et là, je n'y arrive pas... Vous auriez une idée ?
Merci.


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Février 2010)

J'ai donné la solution plus haut (il faut éditer le fichier /etc/fstab).


----------



## frutkin (3 Février 2010)

Désolé, pas très fort en ligne de commande... C'est quoi un fichier /etc/fstab ?


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Février 2010)

fstab est un fichier situé dans le dossier système /etc (normalement caché) et qui contient des instructions de montage automatiques de volumes.

Si tu ne souhaites pas utiliser Terminal pour éditer ce fichier, il est toujours possible de te loguer sur une session _root_ (administrateur système) pour opérer comme tu en as l'habitude dans l'environnement graphique (à ceci près que les dossiers et fichiers cachés sont visibles). Tu pourrais ainsi simplement utiliser TextEdit.

Il faudra toutefois prendre garde à ne pas faire de fausse manipulation, car sous _root_ pratiquement tout est permis, y compris de casser le système. Évite simplement de toucher à n'importe quoi.


----------



## frutkin (3 Février 2010)

Donc, si j'ai bien compris, il faut que je trouve le fichier /etc/fstab, que j'entre dedans la ligne "LABEL=_nomdepartition_ none msdos rw,noauto" et cette partition ne se monteras pas.
Deux questions : 
- où trouver le fichier /fstab ? j'ai trouvé un fstab.hd, mais dedans il n'est écrit que "IGNORE THIS FILE.This file does nothing, contains no useful data, and might go away in future releases.  Do not depend on this file or its contents." Est-ce le bon ?
- si je veux remonter cette partition cachée, est-ce que c'est possible ? Comment faire ?
Merci.


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Février 2010)

frutkin a dit:


> - où trouver le fichier /fstab ?


Il doit se trouver dans le dossier _/etc_ , au même endroit que _fstab.hd_ . En fait, il semblerait qu'il n'existe pas par défaut sous Snow Leopard. Il faudra donc le créer.

Attention en créant le fichier :
1- le format d'enregistrement par défaut de TextEdit est RTF (Rich Text Format). Il faut donc convertir le texte au format Texte (menu _Format>Convertir au format Text_ ou Maj+Cmd+T) avant de sauvegarder le fichier.
2- par défaut, l'extension « .txt » est ajoutée au nom du fichier. Il faut décocher la case « _Utiliser ".txt" à défaut d'extension_ » au moment d'enregistrer le fichier pour la première fois.



frutkin a dit:


> - si je veux remonter cette partition cachée, est-ce que c'est possible ? Comment faire ?


Il faudra utiliser la commande en ligne « mount » dans Terminal, ou bien ré-éditer le fichier /etc/fstab pour transformer en commentaire la ligne « LABEL=... », en lui ajoutant un caractère « # » au début.


----------



## frutkin (4 Février 2010)

Merci beaucoup PA5CAL !
ça marche nickel. La partition non voulue ne se monte pas, et il est possible de la monter si besoin en passant par l'utilitaire de disque.
Parfait !


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Février 2010)

frutkin a dit:


> il est possible de la monter si besoin en passant par l'utilitaire de disque.


Bien  ! Cette possibilité m'avait échappée.


----------



## SPIDEY (25 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir 
je reviens sur ce post car il m'arrive quelque chose que je ne comprends pas avec un DD externe
celui ci est formaté en NTFS 1 seule partition et lorsque je suis dans utilitaire de disque que je lis les informations de ce DD l'utilitaire me marque 2 partitions 
Quand il y a 2 partitions il apparaît 2 DD dans le finder là je n'en ai qu'un
si quelqu'un a une idée
merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Bonsoir
> je reviens sur ce post car il m'arrive quelque chose que je ne comprends pas avec un DD externe
> celui ci est formaté en NTFS 1 seule partition et lorsque je suis dans utilitaire de disque que je lis les informations de ce DD l'utilitaire me marque 2 partitions
> Quand il y a 2 partitions il apparaît 2 DD dans le finder là je n'en ai qu'un
> ...



Ben si déjà tu nous communiquais les infos de ta partition fantôme, on pourrait pitêt t'en dire pluche !


----------



## SPIDEY (26 Avril 2010)

si je pouvais la voir mais elle n'apparaît pas sur le mac 
seulement lorsque je vais dans utilitaire de disque je fais informations, il m'indique: nombre de partitions:2


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> si je pouvais la voir mais elle n'apparaît pas sur le mac
> seulement lorsque je vais dans utilitaire de disque je fais informations, il m'indique: nombre de partitions:2



Ben justement, ce sont des infos dans "Utilitaire de disque, dont je te parle ! Tu sélectionne la partition en question, et tu nous donne les infos qui apparaissent (dans le bas de la fenêtre), ou tu la sélectionne (toujours dans "Utilitaire de disque"), et tu cliques sur le bouton "Infos" (celui avec un "i")


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Avril 2010)

Tu peux aussi ouvrir Terminal et taper :
	
	



```
diskutil list
```
Les informations de partitionnement apparaissent après le numéro du disque. Si tu n'as qu'un seul disque supplémentaire (disques internes, clés USB et autres supports amovibles inclus), il doit apparaître sous /dev/disk1 (/dev/disk0 étant le disque système).

Ensuite, pour avoir des informations supplémentaires, tu tapes :
	
	



```
diskutil info [I][COLOR="Purple"]diskXXX[/COLOR][/I]
```
où _diskXXX_ désigne le disque (par exemple disk1) ou l'une des partitions qui apparaissent dans la liste, dans la colonne de droite (par exemple disk1s1, disk1s2, disk1s3, etc.).

Tu devrais donc très probablement être amené à taper :
	
	



```
diskutil info disk1
diskutil info disk1s1
diskutil info disk1s2
```


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Tu peux aussi ouvrir Terminal et taper :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Loin de moi l'idée de vouloir te critiquer, vu l'exactitude et la pertinence chronique des infos que tu donne régulièrement dans ces forums, mais là, le clic sur le bouton "Infos" d'Utilitaire de disque me parait  Euuh  Comment dire  Un tantinet plus simple


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Loin de moi l'idée de vouloir te critiquer, vu l'exactitude et la pertinence chronique des infos que tu donne régulièrement dans ces forums, mais là, le clic sur le bouton "Infos" d'Utilitaire de disque me parait &#8230; Euuh &#8230; Comment dire &#8230; Un tantinet plus simple


En fait, si je donne cette méthode, c'est parce que j'ai une petite idée derrière la tête. 

En effet, l'_Utilitaire de disque_ ne montre pas tout.

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai des disques qui paraissent assez "propres" au premier abord dans cet utilitaire, mais qui contiennent en fait beaucoup plus. J'ai notamment un disque qui présente trois partitions FAT, et qui en contient en fait... dix !

« _diskutil_ » est en mesure d'indiquer la position des partitions sur le disque, y compris lorsque le partitionnement est foireux (quand on a utilisé un logiciel pour cacher une partition par exemple), et de donner des noms un peu plus parlants aux éléments trouvés (comme Apple_Driver43, Apple_FWDriver ou Apple_Patches, par exemple).


----------



## SPIDEY (26 Avril 2010)

Ok merci je vais voir ça ce soir je vous tiens au courant


----------

